# Rocket R58 OR Expobar Leva Dual Boiler?



## 0044 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hello,

I'm looking to buy our first espresso machine. I tried to searched for similar posts but didn't have much luck. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

I got a Delonghi bean-to-cup a few years ago. But recently I have given chance to learn and practice making coffee with a commercial 2-group dual boiler at my workplace. I really like it and feel I'm ready to upgrade our equipment.

My husband likes black coffee, mostly espresso or Americano. I drink mostly flatwhite and occasionally Americano.

We also drink a lot of cold brew in summer. We bought a Sage pro-smart grinder 2 years ago for that.

After doing some research I think I want to get either:

(1) Rocket R58, or

(2) Expobar Leva Dual Boiler.

I picked these two models because it is important to me for get a model which has a reservoir but can also be plumbed in. I also want a PID because we love to experience different beans and setting. And my husband and I have very different preference on beans. He likes darker roast and I love fruity floral light roast. We think PID will give us a lot of fun.

Rocket is a lot more expensive than Expobar. I know Rocket has a rotary pump which is quieter and more consistent. But other than that, I don't seem to notice any major differences in specs. Could anyone help me on this or point me to the right direction?

How about the ease of descaling and steam power / steam wand design? I don't think many people have owned both machines before. So it's difficult for me to get direct comparisons on these two models.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

They are similar machines. The PID will not allow you to tweak the water temperature with immediate effect btw (i.e.: you can't just switch temperature for one shot and have a different temp for the other), as the group needs to stabilise.

You need to think about your grinder. The Sage Smart Grinder will be the weakest link in your setup.

My advice would be to visit Bella Barista and see the machines you want for yourself. Time and money well spent, in my opinion.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

When I first was looking at a proper coffee machine I was fixated on a Rocket R58. I just loved the way it looked, with the big R!

But... I did some reading, had a play with some and....

I love my Expobar DB.

It's a great machine and brilliant value for money.

The steam power is really good and can be adjusted by altering the steam boiler pressure stat up/down as required. More importantly the steam it generates is really dry, meaning lovely microfoam and capp foam with the right technique.

Although the standard steam wand and hot water taps are ok, I have recently bought some ECM joystick controls that I will be fitting on my Expobar as I just love the easy on/off mechanism of the joysticks.

You will find that the wand fittings (ie the top 'tap' part) uses the same threads generally between machines, so if you prefer a different wand from another machine you can just buy that and fit it, so I consider that to be more personal preference rather than a deal breaker.

I do miss not having a rotary pump though (I had an Izzo Alex II HX machine before). Rotary is so lovely and quiet, but I have had no issues with my Expobar Vibration pump - other than it is a bit more noisy.

The expobar also has a really big, practical (ie easy to empty and clean) trip tray.

Ditto the comments above about the grinder. In considering the two machines above, I'd buy the Expobar and and a new grinder, for the same cost as just the Rocket.

You won't be disappointed!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I was a huge Rocket fan but now I've got away from the brand I can look at other brands more constructively. The Expo certainly has plenty going for it. The thing is, if you've set your heart on a Rocket you will only be happy with a Rocket.

It's a pity you can live with both for a week or two really! I think you would be more than happy with the Expobar.

You won't be descaling, you will hopefully be using bottled water all the time


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I got the R58 and Zenith 65e for my first espresso machine after a krups bean to cup. I to was in 2 minds about which to get. Plumb in option on R58 and the quiet rotary swayed it for me in the end.

As been said though the grinder needs to be a good one to make use of either machine. BB recommended a few and said the 65e whilst not most expensive is a good one to start with and last well.

Better do its over 2k lol for both!


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

I agree with @MediumRoastSteam, I am a firm believer that the grinder you have is a more important component in the making good coffee than the actual machine, if you do decide to get either of the machines, you will still get quality espresso, but you will only be limited to the Sage grinder's stepped adjustment and smallish conics. If you are able to get either of these machines do consider upgrading the grinder to a commercial one, you will see the difference instantly as most will agree.

As for the machines, I have owned neither but in my opinion from the information you have provided I think the Expobar would be better for you, you have to think is it worth paying all that extra money just for a rotary. To buy the R58 over the Expobar would mean you either really need a quiet machine or you have just fallen in love with the rocket. @MildredM is completely right in saying if you have your heart set on a Rocket you will only be happy with a Rocket I would prefer the Rocket, this is only because I absolute love everything about the Rocket machines and I do believe my next upgrade will be one of them.


----------



## 0044 (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks a lot for all your helpful advice! I've decided to get an Expobar Leva DB. It makes no sense to get a R58 if I'm not upgrading to a better grinder. Given the same budget, now I can get an Expoboar with a grinder at about £600-700 mark.

I contacted BB for advice. They recommended Rocket Fausto and Zenith 65e. After reading some posts here it seems both grinders actually have very similar burr and internal construction. I am more inclined to get Fausto because (1) Zenith looks a bit too huge to my liking even with a short hopper, and (2) some forum posts seem to suggest that Fausto is easier to dial in and adjust.

Although I am not quite sure if it can justify the price difference (Zenith is on offer at BB at the moment so it's £100 cheaper than Fausto), I think -both are good grinders so it can't go wrong no matter which one I get.

I'll place the order tomorrow morning (Still need to add some accessories like a wand tip). Hopefully the Expobar & the grinder will arrive on Friday so I can have a lot of fun this weekend!


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

I am confident you have made the right decision, you will definitely benefit from the new grinder, don't forget you will always get better value for money getting a second hand grinder, the ones sold on here are generally in better condition as we like to take care of our machines on here.

Make sure to post a pic of your set up in the set up thread, it sounds like it's going to be a really nice looking combo.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Leva two hole tip is not much cop in my experience. Would go one hole for control at the start, then three or four hole later.


----------

